# redeeming an award for someone else



## jdcnosse (Nov 23, 2011)

So I'm pretty sure I can do this, but I am wondering how to...

Basically I have an AGR account, and I'd like to redeem 1,000 points for a GRR-CHI trip (the Pere Marquette is under that "special routes" award) for myself, and then another 1,000 points for an award in my girlfriend's name (same trip). I'm pretty sure I've read that this is possible since it's my account, but last time I redeemed points they didn't ask about who's name should go on the ticket...


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 23, 2011)

While they may assume you want a single ticket for yourself if you ask for two tickets on the same train they'll ask who the second ticket is for. This whole process is pretty simple. Just explain what you want in plain English and verify that the email you get matches what you wanted and you're good to go!


----------



## jdcnosse (Nov 23, 2011)

Since there's no connections and it'll be in coach (unless I wanna ride on top of the cars!), couldn't I redeem these awards online?

But thanks! All this AGR stuff is still sorta new to me lol


----------



## jb64 (Nov 24, 2011)

I redeemed an Acela ticket on line for my husband, no problems and easy to do. See if you can do it online. You just enter her name for passenger information.


----------



## gatelouse (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes, you should be able to do this online and enter any names you choose. The only oddity is that your AGR number will be printed on all the tickets redeemed from your account. Not to worry; it's just an artifact of the system.


----------

